# Kangertech KBOX 200W Concept...



## CloudmanJHB (23/12/15)

Looking good for a concept , lets see if this fabricates ...


http://www.kangeronline.com/blogs/kanger-videos-pictures/71390277-kbox-200w-concept

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/15)

Is this the same one referred to in the following thread?
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-kbox-mod-120w-200w.t17289/


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/12/15)

Hey there, sure seems like it, weird though cos i just got the mail from Kangertech this morning , the one in the other thread seems to be in production already?


----------



## Silver (23/12/15)

Was going to move your post to the other thread, but not sure if its the same


----------



## acorn (23/12/15)

Silver said:


> Was going to move your post to the other thread, but not sure if its the same


Looks like a new concept, comments on the video started on 22 December 2015

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

